# Automatically play media



## sethmoko (Oct 3, 2020)

Before updating to 26.0, when I would switch to a scene that included a media (.mp4 or .mp3) file, that media file would automatically begin playing. With the new onscreen controls now, I have to manually press play after transition. Is there a way to change this setting so that things automatically play?


----------



## nicbeu (Oct 3, 2020)

Be sure to tick the option "Restart playback when source becomes active" in media source properties. If you use VLC-video-source check option "visibility behavior".


----------

